# Front Parking Lights



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Tried to Search button but wasn't able to get much on the subject so a little help from those in the know please.
I just cranked the TT on over the weekend and saw that the front parking lights did not light up. The lights do work however in turn signal mode as well as in hazard mode. I pulled the headlight switch and played around with the connecting wire in the back just to make sure nothing came lose and checked the fuse panel as well but wasn't able to determine if there was an actual fuse that controlled the parking lights. Should I be fussing with changing the bulbs or their holders? Any insight is surely appreciated.
Thanks all.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Front Parking Lights (paullee)*

Parking lights and signals are two different bulbs. It could be that both of your parking lights are burned out. The parking light bulbs are H6W, not usually available at your corner auto parts store. They are available at your dealer or online.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Front Parking Lights (edgy)*

I reckon that will be the next step. What next if new bulbs don't solve the issue?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Keep it simple. Start with the small/east stuff first. 
Check to make sure the sockets are twisted in correctly and tightly, and make sure the contacts are clean. 
Take a peek at the filaments and try to determine if they are broken. 
Swap in new bulbs and test. 
If they still don't work, we'll figure it out from there.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

^^agreed. ususally when those little bulbs go it'll either leave a black spot on the glass or you'll just plain out see a broken/burned out filament! but deff. start there first before you worry about electrical issues and all that.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Thanks Fellas...I'll look at them bulbs, hopefully I'll get a chance before the weekend comes.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (paullee)*

those little bulbs go all the time on my TT, they're sort of a pain to get to
but whatevs. there's worse chores on a TT


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Before you go buy bulbs..
turn the lights on and then bang on the headlight. Smack it good a few times with your hand flat. Think spanking, not punching.
I don't know how or why but this has worked on several TT's with non-working parking lamps, including mine!
If that doesn't work then go buy new bulbs.


_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:59 AM 2/3/2010_


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

I had the same exact problem on my TT. Turned out it was the parking bulbs, which as mentioned above, are different from the turn signal bulbs.
The parking bulbs are the ones closest to the grill. The turn signal bulbs are located towards the bumper. I hope this makes sense, anyone care to clarify exact location?
There are no wires going to the connector. Its a black plastic piece you turn, pop it out, and the bulb will be inside. 
If you were to buy new bulbs, Mercedes Benz dealerships sell the exact same bulb for cheaper cost. Just a heads up.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*

Got it...
1. Bitch-slap the headlight assemblies, if that's a no go, then;
2. Check bulbs. If needed, then;
3. Do not buy from Audi, get them online or at a M-B dealership.
Thanks again Fellas. I'll get back on a status.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (paullee)*

alright...
1. the Slap method produced no results.
2. Checked the bulbs (the ones in the black bulb holder without any wires) , driver's side looks to be fine, pass. side was done.
I will be purchasing a pair of the H6 bulbs. One question: Would one burnt out bulb be the cause for both front parking lights not working?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Keep it simple. Start with the small/east stuff first. 
Check to make sure the sockets are twisted in correctly and tightly, and make sure the contacts are clean. 
Take a peek at the filaments and try to determine if they are broken. 
Swap in new bulbs and test. 
If they still don't work, we'll figure it out from there.

New bulbs installed and still no front parking lights. What next?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (paullee)*

The socket that the bulb fits into, see if you can get a replacement. I wouldn't think they would be expensive.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

Any pointers on where I can get this?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (paullee)*

A little help? I'm trying not to get raped by the dealership for this...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Check your fuses... If they check out ok I would pop the light switch out and just make sure the connector is seated properly.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

\
_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_ One question: Would one burnt out bulb be the cause for both front parking lights not working? 

Sometimes, yes. What happens is the bulb thats "burning out" will cause a momentary overload on the system and either pop a fuse or when it finaly does burn the filament, it will cause the other light to briefly bear more current and burn up as well.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_Any pointers on where I can get this?

I managed to strip out my socket that holds the bulb. The parking light on the other side still works though (on my car at least). Bought a new one fr $32 at the dealer, couldnt really find anywhere on line that had the part. I can prob get a part # off it if that is helpful for you


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Check your fuses... If they check out ok I would pop the light switch out and just make sure the connector is seated properly.

I checked the fuses at #22 and #23 per the Bentley (front left/right parking light fuses) and they both checked out okay, so I will move on and look at the connector.
cdougyfresh: That part # would be nice bro...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (paullee)*

so it turns out I stripped out the connectors INSIDE the light.. so now my parking lights are totally fubar'd... I can sell you my new holder thing if you want, not worth it to me to replace the whole light housing for my parking lights


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

I'm kind of stumped. Checked those H6W bulb holders and the metal contacts seem to be fine, as do the metal contacts in the headlight slots where those holders insert into. I also checked pretty much all the fuses in the dashboard fuse panel that had anything to do with the headlights/parking lights/emergency lights/turn signals and all seem to be in working order.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (paullee)*

Yeah I was messin with my parking lights last night.. now one of my tail lights is out? could be coincidental but I have a feeling its some crazy Audi gremlin at work. Going to check investigate further after work this afternoon.


----------



## jjcarp (Jan 20, 2012)

*did u fix?*

I just noticed same thing on my TT HELP :banghead:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

jjcarp said:


> I just noticed same thing on my TT HELP :banghead:


 I ended up popping the parking light bulb housing out, cleaned the connectors on the outside of the bulb housing and ensured the prongs made good contact when i put them back. Haven't had any issues since. Hope this helps.


----------



## jjcarp (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks*


----------

